# Fx5 noise?



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guy the last few days my fx5 filter has been making a soft vacuum noise for about 5 seconds, Twice a day at Excactly 12 hours apart. It still works great and no other noises come from it at all. Any idea why this is happening? Please help me out.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds like air to me they are supposed to shut down every 24hrs to prime the air out but not 12hrs? take a look at the manual Ill provide a link for you! hope this helps!!

http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/da5e8f69-366f-453e-8b3d-c8c82ff3c4c3


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes thank. Thanks for that. Anybody else. Thanks.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Mine purges aswell. Not sure how often but it took me awhile to figure out what it was. Not sure if thats the sound you are hearing.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Highly unlikely a normal purge cycle based on the 12 hour intervals, I'm guessing either a leaky seal or small holes/cracks on the intake line letting in air. Do you still have stock ribbed fx5 hoses. Or could be impeller damage do you have sand? How far up is the intake screen? Also any fish kept known for digging or any signs of it ex. Sand on too of wood and plants. How old is the filter?


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Original hoses. It's about 1.5 years old. Yes I have aragonite sand. I dont have the intake screen to low. But It happens at the exact same time everyday twice a day. Maybe I will record it and post it so everyone can hear it. Maybe I will give the canister and the impeller housing a very good cleaning as well.


----------

